# Umstieg Flash 4 auf 8?



## Cindie (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher nur Flash 4 benutzt,
da ich normal die minderste Version einer Software bevorzuge
um sicherzugehen,
dass  kein Besucher kein "blaues T-Shirt" tragen muss,
um alles korrekt angezeigt zu bekommen.

Nun bin ich schlauer und habe erfahren,
dass man mit höheren Flash-Versionen die swfs auch in niedrigere Version abspeichern kann.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken Flash 8 zu kaufen und *würde gerne wissen,
wie schwierig der Umstieg von Flash 4 auf 8 ist.*

Ich muss dazu sgen dass ich nicht der Superprofi bin,
aber schon jahrelang flashs mit Version 4 erstelle
Beispiel hab momentan einen Adventskalender im Netz:
http://www.nak-f-nordweststadt.de/Adventskalender08/ 
-keine Werbung für den kalender -nur Hinweis um den Standes des Könnens zu zeigen)

Hab eigentlich bisher nie Hilfen lesen müssen und die Bedienung
in Version 4 ziemlich selbsterklärend gefunden.
Hab natürlich auch nie komplizierte Sachen da gemacht.)
*Wie viel schwieriger ist die Version 8?*
Da Flash sehr teuer ist, würde  ich das gerne vorher wissen.

Grüße,
Christel


----------



## pixelpur (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Christel,

der eigentliche Umstieg sollte dir nicht all zu schwer fallen. Die Oberfläche hat sich natürlich schon stark verändert und auch die Möglichkeiten sind viel größer.
Der Kauf der neuen Version lohnt sich alleine aus dem Grund, dass sich die Darstellung von Schriften, Videos (groß verbreitet momentan) etc. stark verbessert haben.
Solltest du noch einen alternativ Rechner haben installiere dir doch die aktuelle Testversion der Adobe Seite und schau wie gut du mit dieser klar kommst. Solltest du auch mit dem Gedanken spielen mehr mit Actionscript zu arbeiten kann ich dir den Umstieg nur raten.
Somit mein Tipp teste die neue Version und entscheide dann. Solltest du weitere Fragen haben schreib einfach...

Deinen Kalender bekommst du allemal auch mit dem neuen Hin, wenn nicht sogar um einiges schnell, ohne zu wissen wie lange du an diesem saßt.


----------



## Cindie (3. Dezember 2008)

Danke!
Ist eigentlich wahr.
Nur Testversion kann das zeigen.

Ich hatte mich bisher gescheut die alte Version zu "überbügeln".
Müsst mal schauen obs auf nem anderen Rechner geht.
Hab zwar Einige, aber derzeit nicht aktiv.
Würd wieder ein bissel Arbeit bedeuten...

Herzliche Grüße,
Christel


----------



## Thopeto (7. Dezember 2008)

hi

arbeit ist es immer. aber die actionscript syntax ist nahezu gleich geblieben. nur die gui hat sich stärker geändert. ansonsten findest du dich schnell zurecht.


gruß
Throsten


----------

